# 1.8 CA18S Carb Engine - only me?



## DimenX (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm just wondering if i'm the only one with a 1.8 CA18S Carb engine in a BlueBird U12 1992...

I have been searching the entire internet about this engine and I found nothing, i would like to do improvements to the engine, but I have no information...

Few days ago I drove an Toyota Yaris (not advance version) with a 1.3l engine... i was surprised that even a 1.3 engine car with 4 persons inside feels and accelerate better that my bluebird...

Someone help me!!! haha
it's possible to fit a turbo to an carbureted non turbo engine?
Here is the only information about the C18s that I found:
Nissan CA engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

where are you located? all of the usdm altimas (bluebirds everywhere else) had ka24de's.


----------



## DimenX (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm located in the Republic of Panama in central america.


----------

